# Rate My Car Audio!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Rate My Car AudioHERE

Thank You!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've seen this before and it looks good besides you need to carpet those enclosures.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Id add more wood so it looks more custom. As if the box was made inside the trunk. But looks good


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

i like it. the sub needs a bit more customization. maybe a blue mirrored plexiglass in the wheel wheel with ur amps in it and a custom design for the subs. overall, very very sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

looks good, but please carpet that sub box


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Not too shabby, but if you are going to be hooking up nice looking cars, you need to get into fiberglass. Even a carpeted box doesn't have 1/100th the bling factor that molded fiberglass has. My $.02


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

NickZac said:


> i like it. the sub needs a bit more customization. maybe a blue mirrored plexiglass in the wheel wheel with ur amps in it and a custom design for the subs. overall, very very sweet :thumbup:



my amp is alrady in my spare tire well lit w/neon..

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/100_9375.jpg



our customers don't want carpet plus we like the natural look of MDF it also shows that we build thes enclosures by hand...


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Not too shabby, but if you are going to be hooking up nice looking cars, you need to get into fiberglass. Even a carpeted box doesn't have 1/100th the bling factor that molded fiberglass has. My $.02








this box is temporary until I get my fiberglass setup we are doing soon....it just shows my local customers the kind of boxes we build...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Un-covered MDF looks shoddy and un professional IMO, but to each his own


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the system looks good but i would get rid of the Panasonic hu  and get the box carpeted


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> the system looks good but i would get rid of the Panasonic hu  and get the box carpeted



haha I just bought the Panansonic hu last week I had a kenwood....I love my new deck stay tuned for my next trunk setp it will be fiberglass...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> haha I just bought the Panansonic hu last week I had a kenwood....I love my new deck stay tuned for my next trunk setp it will be fiberglass...


i used to have a Kenwood HU, thank god it is no more


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I just put a Treo ssi sub in tonight dual 2 ohm voice coils man this thing is clean and loud getting 750 watts rms from an hc ma audio amp...pics later...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> I just put a Treo ssi sub in tonight dual 2 ohm voice coils man this thing is clean and loud getting 750 watts rms from an hc ma audio amp...pics later...


nice


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Not too shabby, but if you are going to be hooking up nice looking cars, you need to get into fiberglass. Even a carpeted box doesn't have 1/100th the bling factor that molded fiberglass has. My $.02


i agree 100%... fiberglass looks awesome. if your going for the bling factor then thats the way to go.... you can also do some nice looking stuff with plexi but material cost a little more.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont have much experience with fiberglass but even tho it looks hot does it sound hot or not really?


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

New updates as of last night....

I installed a MA Audio HC2501 Amp (4OHM=250 Watt RMS, 2 OHM 450 Watt RMS, 1 OHM 750 Watt RMS, 0.5 OHM 1250 Watt RMS)
The amp is mounted on the back of my sub enclosure
http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/maaudiohc1250amp.jpg

I’m running it 1 Ohm to my TREO Engineering SSI Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coil 12” Subwoofer









this sub rocks this is true SQL loud and clean.....

I also upgrade my 8 gauge power wire to 4 gauge w/a 70 amp circuit breaker and I added an Audiobahn 1 farad capacitor and a APC fire extinguisher on my accessory/amp rack in my spare tire area...










http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/1faradaudiobahncapapcfireextinguisher.jpg

we are designing a fiberglass setup for 2 JL Audio 10w3 10” subwoofers for my next setup...I bought the TREO to use in my next project car but I might a s well use it now until I get my car next year...

my old setup was a Audiofonics 12” sub and a Stinger 0.5 farad capacitor and an MTX 421D amp...I hit 139.8 DB w/this setup I hope to be in the 140’s w/this TREO sub...

http://www.onlineshowoff.com/media/photos/o_3088.jpg

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/100_9375.jpg


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

looks good man, some black carpet on that enclosure would match perfectly with the color scheme in your trunk :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

definitely need some carpeting there and you're done


----------

